# Let's GO to MAC Party!!!![Heavy FOTD]



## snowkei (Dec 14, 2006)

hello guys~
maybe ur already read my friend SWALLOW's thread..hehe..
yeah we went to MAC party in Taiper last night...


we're invited to attend this NOCTURNELLE party..
it's such a  cool party
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





models' TANGO show
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...i/DSC06114.jpg

Mac team artist and the model












MODELS
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...i/DSC06129.jpg

My friend 
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...i/DSC06161.jpg

and MY look..hehe

what I use
face
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation #36

eye
Paul & Joe eye gloss #001
Bobbi Brown shimmer e/s #Black Plum
fluidine #blcktrack
lll #point Black

lash
She Uemura false lashes #luxe black [upper]
false lashes #7 [lower]

cheek
blush #Prism
Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick #Apricot

lips
lipstick #Freckle Tone
stila it gloss #Fetching


eye









hair (have u noticed there's a 'FLOWER' on my head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )























My FAVORITE MAC artist..LESLIE..he is the only one MAC proteam artist in Taiwan!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He is VERY cool & I love him so much!!!
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...SCN9704aaa.jpg


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 14, 2006)

U R Gorgeous.....i Am So Jealousssssssssss


----------



## Saints (Dec 14, 2006)

You look gorgeous


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 14, 2006)

You look gorgeous in all your pictures


----------



## n_c (Dec 14, 2006)

You look stunning girlie...looks like you had lots of fun!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 14, 2006)

You are both stunning and your makeup is amazin gas always. That party looks so glam, I wanna go to a MAC party!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 14, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 14, 2006)

Georgous! Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 14, 2006)

wow you look fantastic!!  that looks like such an awesome party, too!


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 14, 2006)

You look so pretty... very nice.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 14, 2006)

gooorgeous!


----------



## M (Dec 14, 2006)

That looks so fun! Def. more fun than any MAC party thrown here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look amazing as usual and your hair is fabulous. Did you do it yourself? You should have been one of the models!


----------



## theboysrepublic (Dec 14, 2006)

You look amazing in the photos, and it looks like the party was a blast


----------



## TM26 (Dec 14, 2006)

That looks like it was an awesome time. I love how you did your make up.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool pics!Thankyou for sharing. I love the rhinestone MAC tattoo too.=)


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 15, 2006)

wow that looks so fun!!! and YOU of course look HOTT!!!


----------



## user79 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow those pics are great, it look so glam!!

I love your hair!! Did you do it yourself or did you get it done at a salon? Please tell me how you did it, it looks so awesome.


----------



## peungnoi (Dec 15, 2006)

Woww, beautiful !!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Dec 15, 2006)

LOVE THE HAIR...tell us more! you look gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 15, 2006)

You look wonderful!
That party looked like fun!  Why is everyone so damm attractive?


----------



## adorkable (Dec 15, 2006)

Total bombshell! That hair style is awesome too. I'd love to try that on myself.


----------



## User67 (Dec 15, 2006)

Your eyes are GORGEOUS!!! You look so amazing with smokey black liner.


----------



## pinkrevolver (Dec 15, 2006)

You are gorgeous =)
Is your favorite MAC artist the guy Kevin in the 2nd picture? I saw him on TV,his work is awesome!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M* 

 
_That looks so fun! Def. more fun than any MAC party thrown here
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You look amazing as usual and your hair is fabulous. Did you do it yourself? You should have been one of the models!_

 
Nope I didnt do it myself..I went to a salon to do my hair..and I think it's not bad!hehe..


----------



## snowkei (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Wow those pics are great, it look so glam!!

I love your hair!! Did you do it yourself or did you get it done at a salon? Please tell me how you did it, it looks so awesome._

 





 Im not sure about how to do it cuz as u say..I got it done at a salon..


----------



## snowkei (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkrevolver* 

 
_You are gorgeous =)
Is your favorite MAC artist the guy Kevin in the 2nd picture? I saw him on TV,his work is awesome!_

 
haha my favorite Mac artist is not Kevin...his name is Leslie...I think he's really cool and creative!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He is my idol!!!


the coming 3 pics was took in Oct,2005. 
and my makup was made by him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











[polaroid]


----------



## Pei (Dec 15, 2006)

Sexy!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 15, 2006)

wow...you look so fuckin' pretty. i love the pics! and i admit i'm really jealous


----------



## almondeyez81 (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm so jealous!! you guys look great, such a beautiful event.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 15, 2006)

You both look stunning.


----------



## nht408 (Dec 16, 2006)

i didnt know they even had mac parties. thats so cool.


----------



## katisha (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow. Epitome of glamour.


----------



## linkas (Dec 16, 2006)

Very beautiful event, I love it! And you, pretty as always!!!!


----------



## Ksstavros (Dec 16, 2006)

Gorgeous!  LOVE YOUR HAIR!!


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hooray three cheers for Taipei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You look fabulous girl!!


----------



## mizfit (Dec 16, 2006)

whatta hottie!

i wish i could have the patience to put lashes on every day


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 16, 2006)

omg you look stunning girl!!! your hair and makeup both look so sexy!!!! hope you have a fab time there


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 16, 2006)

Your hair and makeup are awsome!  I was born in Tainan Taiwan, my dad was in the military.


----------



## MissMarley (Dec 16, 2006)

this whole look is stunning- you look fabulous!! is "fetching" it gloss an asian exclusive? i haven't seen it here


----------



## circe221 (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow!!! That looks like so much fun! And you look like a model! Beautiful!!!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_this whole look is stunning- you look fabulous!! is "fetching" it gloss an asian exclusive? i haven't seen it here_

 
sorry Im not sure about that...Its a orange color with pretty shimmer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  maybe u can find similar color in other brand


----------



## snowkei (Dec 17, 2006)

thank u everyone


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 17, 2006)

I want to go to a MAC Party too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!
And your MU is soo hot! I've gotta try that!


----------



## Delphi373 (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow you look amaaaazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that party looked awesome!  Super classy...very elegant!! Nice pics!


----------



## Miss World (Dec 18, 2006)

you look great ^_^ hope you've had a great time!


----------



## d_copper (Dec 18, 2006)

Owww you are gorgeous and the hair styling skills ~ just wow! It is always a pleasure to see your EOTD and FOTD.

Love your dress, so very very hot ^_^.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 18, 2006)

thx everyone  LOL


----------



## Bianca (Dec 18, 2006)

You look gorgeous girl!


----------



## Empress (Dec 19, 2006)

definately turning green with envy!
It looked like so much fun and you're absolutely stunning...!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 20, 2006)

I love your makeup!! You are soo beautiful!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 20, 2006)

thank u =)))))))


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 22, 2006)

I love your work and your hair style is very original. Love it!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 22, 2006)

I love the dress, I love your hair, love the makeup, and the party looks soooo fun! I want to take a picture in front of a M.A.C. mural too!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 22, 2006)

how gorgeous! looks like you had fun


----------



## snowkei (Dec 22, 2006)

thx the dress is from SISLEY =) I like it a lot!


----------

